# starting from scratch



## Solbro

Hi, i was looking for a translation of 'starting from scratch' in Korean but i found several different translations so can you tell me which is correct or if they're wrong what is the actual way to say it ?

Here's what i found: 처음부터 시작
                              처음부터 시작하다


Thank you


----------



## aceofpace

I would they're the most common expression for that.


----------



## boomluck

The only difference between the two is that the latter has -하다 at the end. 시작하다 is the basic form, and it will change depending on how one uses it. For example, it can be 시작하는, 시작하여, 시작하고, etc. Selecting the right form among those will vary according to how the rest of the sentence is written. It seems that the translation just leaves the last two syllables blank spaces because it doesn't know what to choose.

In short, both 처음부터 시작 and 처음부터 시작하다 are correct expressions. Which one to use, it depends on you and the rest of the sentence.


----------



## Solbro

Thank you for your answers !
To be more specific, i’m studying Korean but i know only a few basic for now  But i wanted to get this sentence tatooed on my body so there won’t be more, just this piece of words. What would you suggest ?
Thank you !


----------



## boomluck

That is a subject beyond a language. I am sorry.


----------

